# Off topic again



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2010)

Oh, I've done that and worse. I have a bad habit of opening doors right into my face. 

Or earlier today I bent down to look more closely at something in the kitchen sink and smacked my forehead on the knob to one of the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Banned (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Obsessive thoughts about therapy*



David Baxter said:


> Oh, I've done that and worse. I have a bad habit of opening doors right into my face.
> 
> Or earlier today I bent down to look more closely at something in the kitchen sink and smacked my forehead on the knob to one of the kitchen cabinets.




Darn!!  I was trying so hard to come up with something witty to say to this...and I've come up dry, which sucks, because if our roles were reversed, you'd have no shortage of words for me.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Obsessive thoughts about therapy*

you could say, hmm, it explains a lot. Of course, we could say that about me too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Obsessive thoughts about therapy*

The difference is it happens to me because I'm highly focused. It happens to Turtle because she's clumsy.

Nobody knows why it happens to Cat Dancer.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Obsessive thoughts about therapy*

:jiggy::nanana:

Highly focused? LOL.


----------



## Banned (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Obsessive thoughts about therapy*



David Baxter said:


> The difference is it happens to me because I'm highly focused. It happens to Turtle because she's clumsy.
> 
> Nobody knows why it happens to Cat Dancer.


 
Now how on earth would you know if I'm clumsy? Just because I broke my leg in three places walking down the street means nothing. Nothing at all. 

I prefer to say I'm "talented".  It's much more flattering, and better than "focused".


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Obsessive thoughts about therapy*

Educated guess.


----------



## SilentNinja (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Obsessive thoughts about therapy*

what was in the kitchen sink? :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 17, 2010)

I don't remember... retrograde amnesia after the concussion.


----------



## Ronbell (May 19, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Oh, I've done that and worse. I have a bad habit of opening doors right into my face.
> 
> Or earlier today I bent down to look more closely at something in the kitchen sink and smacked my forehead on the knob to one of the kitchen cabinets.


 
Monty python would like to sign you on for a season or two...at least I'm sure they would...


----------

